# Japanese youth uninterested in sex



## Ishamael (Feb 5, 2012)

> A startling number of Japanese youths have turned their backs on sex and relationships, a new survey has found.
> 
> *The survey, conducted by the Japan Family Planning Association, found that 36% of males aged 16 to 19 said that they had "no interest" in or even "despised" sex. That's almost a 19% increase since the survey was last conducted in 2008.
> 
> ...



Animu pillows and 2D waifu aside what are your guys thoughts on this? Should the Japanese government be making an effort to reverse this trend?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 5, 2012)

They already have been, to minimal success.

Japan's population problem has long been a problem.


----------



## Roman (Feb 5, 2012)

One of the countries with the most perverted people in the world is losing interest in sex? I somehow wonder if the survey actually questioned a sizeable population or if those involved were actually honest or were trying to save face.


----------



## αce (Feb 5, 2012)

59% of females and 36 % of males? Jesus. What the hell.


----------



## butcher50 (Feb 5, 2012)

you would think with all these hentai and similar crap they produce all the time, more and more boys and girls will be interested to try that shit out in the real hunting field, unfortunately a different effect is created...........kinda disturbing for the Japanese.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 5, 2012)

Older people are getting older, and there aren't enough children being born to break even, and its getting worse unfortunately. Of course the "Otaku" culture doesn't help, that is also a growing trend of younger to middle aged aficionados who have no feeling for women or an actual personal life outside of their belongings.


----------



## Coteaz (Feb 5, 2012)

Why would Japs want real sex when they have precious 2D?

uguuuuuuuuuuu~


----------



## Stalin (Feb 5, 2012)

Isnt the otaku subculture only a niche and only gets so much attention on the internet because of strange they are?


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 5, 2012)

It's called "desensitization."

This is what happens when you have a people exposed to the most sick, perverted crap in the world for years.

Normal, natural intercourse just isn't enough for them to get it up anymore.


----------



## Roman (Feb 5, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Why would Japs want real sex when they have precious 2D?
> 
> uguuuuuuuuuuu~



Lol! But in all seriousness, that's probably why Japanese people are growing disinterested in the real thing. That would be even more scary.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 5, 2012)

> "Building a relationship seems like too much effort. To get her to like me and for me to like her... I'd have to give up everything I do at the weekend for her. I don't want to do that."



With this, i think its more of a self conscious issue, they're not confident about who they are and as a result choose an easier lifestyle.


----------



## Stalin (Feb 5, 2012)

Christ, japan must have some serious issues.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 5, 2012)

Stalin said:


> Isnt the otaku subculture only a niche and only gets so much attention on the internet because of strange they are?



No, its actually quite looked down upon in Japan in the average lifestyle. Even though anime and manga permeate all forms of life(especially now that the government funnels a large amount into anime production in order to bring tourism), there are plenty of people who think that its strange. Unfortunately that number is dwindling compared to the kids who are growing up in this subculture, take that in conjunction with the adults already lost and its a staggeringly high number


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 5, 2012)

So the problem is, Japanese men are becoming too passive, or soft. This is not normal since usually the males are dominate and actually show that they have lots of testosterone pumping through their veins... Basically, manly men. The women are the ones who are passive...

I think these guys should just play Guilty Gear or read some Fist of the North Star. Problem solved.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 5, 2012)

Let them play their Starcraft.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 5, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Let them play their Starcraft.



Isn't that south korea


----------



## Roman (Feb 5, 2012)

Ceria said:


> With this, i think its more of a self conscious issue, they're not confident about who they are and as a result choose an easier lifestyle.



That may be only part of the problem. I think the reason why people might say that in Japan is because of the work ethic there. In Japan, it's actually quite common to have to spend 12 hours in the office on a regular basis, hence dating becomes too much of an effort for some people, I would guess. There's competition everywhere, expectations to meet and results that must be attained for them to have a reasonable life at the very least. In other words, the lifestyle is a lot harsher than some people might think, so fitting in time and effort for dating becomes a problem and may well have to do with the loss of self-confidence, as you say.


----------



## MunchKing (Feb 5, 2012)

I knew Japan had issues but, daaaaaamn.



> Building a relationship seems like too much effort. To get her to like me and for me to like her... I'd have to give up everything I do at the weekend for her. I don't want to do that."



Dude. What is wrong with you? 



> 59% of female respondents aged 16 to 19 said they were uninterested in or averse to sex, a near 12% increase since 2008.



Those poor things.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 5, 2012)

Well we know how animators work, 12 hours day, living on small tatami mats in a 5 foot apartment, no wonder they don't have time for women or have to interest 

That goes for a lot of "salarymen" in average Japanese working conditions


----------



## Roman (Feb 5, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well we know how animators work, 12 hours day, living on small tatami mats in a 5 foot apartment, no wonder they don't have time for women or have to interest



Not just animators  Any office job requires you to work long hours for the sake of maximum productivity. It's pretty scary imo.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 5, 2012)

Yoko Takeo said:


> Not just animators  Any office job requires you to work long hours for the sake of maximum productivity. It's pretty scary imo.



Yeah that's why i said it applies to a majority of salarymen


----------



## Roman (Feb 5, 2012)

Bugs bunny said:


> Well it?s either no sex then being pregnant like thos girls in 16 and pregnant programme



Yeah, but it becomes an bigger issue when they grow up, should they remain aversive or have no time at all for relationships.


----------



## Psychic (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, I guess they will be more open to immigration now. China has a population problem, and many girls are being aborted as a result or put up for adoption. Japan can definitely benefit from Chinas problem, and will hopefully open their doors to Chinese couples who like to have more than one child.

And maybe whats happening in Japan is a good thing, because it will lessen the spread of sexual diseases in this world. The concept of love itself is overrated and blown out of context. However, one should not try to find it so tedious that one should avoid it all together.

As for population problems, many European countries are facing the same dilemma. In societies based on pleasures and entertainment, no one wants to hassle themselves with huge responsibilites like raising kids. So its all about changing ones cultural perspectives and ideals.


----------



## santanico (Feb 5, 2012)

Poor Japan, for a culture so advanced to have problems such as procreating. Hell they can have on of my kids


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 5, 2012)

Encourage immigation from China. The Chinese get rid of some of their surplus population, Japan doesn't become a ghost country. Win-win.

The Japanese language is easy for Chinese people to learn since they use mostly the same writing system and there are many ancient Chinese influences on spoken Japanese, both in vocabulary and grammar.

They also share a Confucian-Buddhist cultural heritage, making it easy for the Chinese to understand the unwritten rules of society.

Probably won't happen thoug, given the mutual racism between the two.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 5, 2012)

Japanese hate Chinese and Koreans(ESPECIALLY KOREANS). Its completely irrational but bad blood is bad blood between all 3 of em. Its like Palestine and Israel except not as ready to blow


----------



## Mael (Feb 5, 2012)

Bugs bunny said:


> Well it?s either no sex then being pregnant like thos girls in 16 and pregnant programme



Aside from your retarded English, you also make the baseless assumption it's one or the other without a modicum of thought to contraceptives.  Way to make an entrance.

Japan asked for this building the culture they did around work all the time and transitioning to the newer wave against the traditional Japanese female role poorly.


----------



## Roman (Feb 5, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Japanese hate Chinese and Koreans(ESPECIALLY KOREANS). Its completely irrational but bad blood is bad blood between all 3 of em. Its like Palestine and Israel except not as ready to blow



As the post above says, the relationship between the three is pretty bad due to their shared history. I think immigrants from any of these three countries wouldn't really be welcomed en masse. If anything, it would be easier for western immigrants to find work placements if the local labor market starts to decline.


----------



## TSC (Feb 5, 2012)

The future children of Japan will be Giant robots. Fuck organic human organisms. Robots ftw.





Yoko Takeo said:


> That may be only part of the problem. I think the reason why people might say that in Japan is because of the work ethic there. In Japan, it's actually quite common to have to spend 12 hours in the office on a regular basis, hence dating becomes too much of an effort for some people, I would guess. There's competition everywhere, expectations to meet and results that must be attained for them to have a reasonable life at the very least. In other words, the lifestyle is a lot harsher than some people might think, so fitting in time and effort for dating becomes a problem and may well have to do with the loss of self-confidence, as you say.



Knowing the mentality ethnic and culture of the Japanese, This is basically really the reason I think.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 5, 2012)

If Japan needs me to go over there and impregnate their women, I will happily oblige.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 5, 2012)

Yoko Takeo said:


> That may be only part of the problem. I think the reason why people might say that in Japan is because of the work ethic there. In Japan, it's actually quite common to have to spend 12 hours in the office on a regular basis, hence dating becomes too much of an effort for some people, I would guess. There's competition everywhere, expectations to meet and results that must be attained for them to have a reasonable life at the very least. In other words, the lifestyle is a lot harsher than some people might think, so fitting in time and effort for dating becomes a problem and may well have to do with the loss of self-confidence, as you say.



To me it seems like a solution to this would be a mandated 8 hour work day. Competition and expectations are all well and good, but what's the point in them if your country dies out in a hundred years? 

I'm glad i wasn't born in that country, doing 12 hour days i would've killed someone by now.


----------



## Roman (Feb 5, 2012)

Ceria said:


> To me it seems like a solution to this would be a mandated 8 hour work day. Competition and expectations are all well and good, but what's the point in them if your country dies out in a hundred years?
> 
> I'm glad i wasn't born in that country, doing 12 hour days i would've killed someone by now.



An 8 hour day would be the solution considering how normal it is everywhere else, not to mention it would attract a lot more western immigrants who are not used working practically all day long and then only having the time to go to bed. The 12 hour days already killed someone, it makes sense when you consider that Tokyo has some of the highest suicide rates.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 5, 2012)

Yoko Takeo said:


> Not just animators  Any office job requires you to work long hours for the sake of maximum productivity. It's pretty scary imo.


It's because of the financial crash in the 90's,everyone has to work 80 fucking hours a week now.

Which is way to stupid !!

Too much 2d,not good for the youths.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 5, 2012)

I've been saying this forever.


----------



## Arial (Feb 5, 2012)

This doesn't seem too dissimilar from the West or at least the US. The number of people wanting to marry is declining and the birthrate slowing down. Positive population growth is mainly due to immigration from Mexico or third world countries.


----------



## Roman (Feb 5, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Which is is way to stupid!!



It's the reason why I don't intend to go work there unless it's through the JET program, and even then it wouldn't be a long-term basis as that would mean gaining more responsibility and working hours subsequently increasing


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 5, 2012)

> CNN spoke to a Midori Saida, a 24-year-old Japanese woman who described "herbivore men" as "flaky and weak."
> 
> "We like manly men," she said. "We are not interested in those boys -- at all."



*Totally entertains dating Japanese womenz*


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 5, 2012)

Arial said:


> This doesn't seem too dissimilar from the West or at least the US. The number of people wanting to marry is declining and the birthrate slowing down. Positive population growth is mainly due to immigration from Mexico or third world countries.



No. People in the U.S. are actually having more sex than ever, it's just that they aren't having children as a result of it.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 5, 2012)

Soul Assassin said:


> *Totally entertains dating Japanese womenz*



I can see that.

*joining in*


----------



## Roman (Feb 5, 2012)

Soul Assassin said:


> *Totally entertains dating Japanese womenz*





Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> I can see that.
> 
> *joining in*



Make that three


----------



## Jaga (Feb 5, 2012)

i would not mind assisting Japan with those 41% girls aged 16-19 ready to mingle and jingle


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 5, 2012)

They're probably all afraid that their partner will turn into some giant hentai tentacle rape monster or something.


----------



## Syed (Feb 5, 2012)

I blame it on the 2-D drawings, hentai and the weird porno they are exposed to. Regular sex is probably too boring now compared to monsters with tentacles raping elves and school girls.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 5, 2012)

Poor Japan. They're the only country I can think of which simultaneously has an over-population problem and an under-population problem.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 5, 2012)

mr_shadow said:


> Encourage immigation from China. The Chinese get rid of some of their surplus population, Japan doesn't become a ghost country. Win-win.
> 
> The Japanese language is easy for Chinese people to learn since they use mostly the same writing system and there are many ancient Chinese influences on spoken Japanese, both in vocabulary and grammar.
> 
> ...


Terrible fucking idea anyway. Your average chinese will always hate the japanese government and will favor their own quasi-commie/capitalistic government, even if you are living in a foreign country. 

The last thing japan want is another multicultural hell hole.


----------



## .44 (Feb 5, 2012)

Herbivore men...


I am disappoint.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 5, 2012)

Dishonorru


----------



## Coteaz (Feb 5, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> The last thing japan want is another multicultural hell hole.


As opposed to the racist, xenophobic, misogynist hellhole they have now.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 5, 2012)

well their men look like trannies and their women are ugly what do you expect?


----------



## .44 (Feb 5, 2012)

.44 said:


> Herbivore men...
> 
> 
> 
> I am disappoint.




どうして？女の子はちょっと醜いですよ！


----------



## emROARS (Feb 5, 2012)

> "Building a relationship seems like too much effort. To get her to like me and for me to like her... I'd have to give up everything I do at the weekend for her. I don't want to do that."



I this is this both a self esteem issue as well as a cultural one.

To think that love takes too much effort is sad in itself.


----------



## .44 (Feb 5, 2012)

.44 said:


> どうして？女の子はちょっと醜いですよ！




お前たち。。。

男になったほうがいい。


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 5, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> As opposed to the racist, xenophobic, misogynist hellhole they have now.


Which is the result of open japanese immigration law. No wonder they are very strict on immigration now days.



Linkdarkside said:


> well their men look like trannies and their women are ugly what do you expect?


japanese women's teeth reminds me of hillbillies. And their face? Too much plastic.


----------



## Griever (Feb 5, 2012)

I've heard about this a few times and you know what, i just don't get it..... I mean how in the hell can a 16 year old male not be running around wanting to fuck every female he meets?, it just ain't right.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 5, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Which is the result of open japanese immigration law. No wonder they are very strict on immigration now days.



No, they've always been that way, it's the opposite in that the strict immigration laws are a result of those pre-existing attitudes.


----------



## .44 (Feb 5, 2012)

.44 said:


> お前たち。。。
> 
> 男になったほうがいい。




あの。。。おちんちんがないんで、すみません。

/end.

That's the sad state of the Japanese male.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 5, 2012)

I volunteer to go breed with all fertile and interested Japanese females for the betterment of the future.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey, just a heads up: French and British men are especially popular with Japanese women.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 5, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Hey, just a heads up: French and British men are especially popular with Japanese women.


White men with blonde hair and blue eyes are always popular in Asia...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 5, 2012)

Griever said:


> I've heard about this a few times and you know what, i just don't get it..... I mean how in the hell can a* 16 year old male not be running around wanting to fuck every female he meets?*, it just ain't right, i mean hell i'm 22 and still run around wanting to fuck every female i meet.


it can happens there only one girl that i wanted to be whit and i havent seen her in 8 years and i don't think of having sex whit other girls.


----------



## emROARS (Feb 5, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Hey, just a heads up: French and British men are especially popular with Japanese women.



French and British Women on the other hand scare the shit out of the guys because we're too "_independent_".

lol


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 5, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Terrible fucking idea anyway. Your average chinese will always hate the japanese government and will favor their own quasi-commie/capitalistic government, even if you are living in a foreign country.
> 
> The last thing japan want is another multicultural hell hole.



Not *all* East Asians are racists thoug. There a plenty of Japanese in China and Chinese in Japan, mostly in business centres. Also a number of Sino-Japanese couples, again in cosmopolitan settings where anything goes.

China has a population of 1.4 billion, so even if only say 20% have a positive view on Japan, that's still over 200 million people.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 5, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Hey, just a heads up: French and British men are especially popular with Japanese women.



I can reliably trace my ancestry back to French and British nobility. Does that count?


----------



## butcher50 (Feb 5, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> I volunteer to go breed with all fertile and interested Japanese females for the betterment of the future.



same here.

Russian Torpedo ladies !!!!!!!!!!!!! 


the second guy from the right still looks somewhat manly, but the rest need some serious workouts.


----------



## Toroxus (Feb 5, 2012)

Poll:
"How interested are you in having sex with a woman?"
Answer: Not at all

Published as:
"How interested are you in having sex?"


----------



## Awesome (Feb 5, 2012)

I refer you all to a BH thread that expands upon the topic of Japanese sex. It will make more sense if you read that.


----------



## .44 (Feb 5, 2012)

butcher50 said:


> the second guy from the right still looks somewhat manly, but the rest need some serious workouts.



Their ancestors were samurais who tested their new swords on peasants. Badass.

Japanese men now get manicures and pedicures and fap to lolis. 

Where is the manly pride?


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 5, 2012)

mr_shadow said:


> China has a population of 1.4 billion, so even if only say 20% have a positive view on Japan, that's still over 200 million people.


Yeah, sure. You mean like how about millions of people in china went apeshit when japanese coast guard arrested illegal chinese fishermen? 

And how they always go apeshit whenever the senkaku island issue is brought up and they burn japanese flag and attempts to burn down japanese embassies?

Those 200 million people may love japanese things, but they absolutely hate japanese government and the people.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 5, 2012)

.44 said:


> Their ancestors were samurais who tested their new swords on peasants. Badass.
> 
> Japanese men now get manicures and pedicures and fap to lolis.
> 
> Where is the manly pride?


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 5, 2012)

.44 said:


> Their ancestors were samurais who tested their new swords on peasants. Badass.
> 
> Japanese men now get manicures and pedicures and fap to lolis.
> 
> Where is the manly pride?


America came and raped their pride. 

Now samurais only exist as manga and anime.

America FUCK YEAH!


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 5, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Yeah, sure. You mean like how about millions of people in china went apeshit when japanese coast guard arrested illegal chinese fishermen?
> 
> And how they always go apeshit whenever the senkaku island issue is brought up and they burn japanese flag and attempts to burn down japanese embassies?
> 
> *Those 200 million people may love japanese things, but they absolutely hate japanese government and the people.*



How many Chinese people do you know, and how much time have you spent in China? Since you are so well-informed about what they think?


----------



## Mael (Feb 5, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> I can reliably trace my ancestry back to French and British nobility. Does that count?



Yes.



ExoSkel said:


> America came and raped their pride.
> 
> Now samurais only exist as manga and anime.
> 
> America FUCK YEAH!



Like a boss.



mr_shadow said:


> How many Chinese people do you know, and how much time have you spent in China? Since you are so well-informed about what they think?



You have to admit WW2 still leaves a nasty mark and all those arguments over the islands, pumped by the CCP newspapers, don't help.  The trifecta of enmity that is China-Korea-Japan has been going on for centuries and I don't think opening the door to so many Chinese is really going to help.


----------



## Frostman (Feb 5, 2012)

And here i thought the incompetent male in manga was just a plot device.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 5, 2012)

mr_shadow said:


> How many Chinese people do you know, and how much time have you spent in China? Since you are so well-informed about what they think?


I actually know quite amount of chinese-americans, who hate their own government with passion. They are actually smart people who doesn't eat up chinese propaganda. And they have relatives living all throughout asia, including south-east asia. From what they tell me and from my own knowledge, japan hates china and large amount of mainland chinese people hate japan with burning passion.

Especially with recent territorial claims of the island between two countries and on-going illegal fishermen intruding and arrest has not been helping the situation.

Oh yeah, and there is that yakushini shrine and history textbook controversies that has been angering many chinese people for long time.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 5, 2012)

^  It doesn't help that a majority of righwingers in Japan completely denounce Nanking as false made up by Americans and Chinese to attack Japanese pride 

Or they'll go even more extreme and say that Japanese occupation of any lands and subsequent massacres was justified 



Frostman said:


> And here i thought the incompetent male in manga was just a plot device.



You do know that's to connect the main character to the "male reader" in order to use him as a proxy, similar to the nonspeaking main characters of video games


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 5, 2012)

I can't speak for rural Chinese since I haven't interacted with them much.

The urban Chinese I've met have most of the time been smart enogh to separate 1. the Japanese people from the Japanese government, and 2. the current Japanese government from the 1940's one.

Then there are flat-out racists, especially on the internet, who suggest everything from boycotting Japanese products to using China's nukes on Japan.

The 80's generation of Chinese grew up with Japanese pop culture and have a favorable view on that. They also seem to get along well with Japanese people when they do encounter them. They just avoid talking about the war (there are lots of other topics, after all).

When it comes to studying or working in Japan they seem to view it as just another cosmopolitan, westernized country. To have lived there lends some of the same prestige as having lived in America or Europe.

Not denying the things you brought up, I conclude that:

-Not all Chinese love Japan
-Not all Chinese hate Japan
-The number of Chinese who like Japan is big enogh to produce a large amount of Chinese immigrants to Japan if the Japanese would have them


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2012)

These guys still have a penis right? I blame all the porn that's made the fuckers desensitised. Grow a pair, ask a girl out and fuck her. It's pretty simple.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 5, 2012)

Frostman said:


> And here i thought the incompetent male in manga was just a plot device.


Turns out it's all true in real life,compensating for something.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 5, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> White men with blonde hair and blue eyes are always popular in Asia...



Makes me wonder if there's a big market for trashy western romance novels over there.


----------



## kidgogeta (Feb 5, 2012)

Meanwhile I continue to dream of my Japanese waifu who will never be. WTF


----------



## spaZ (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow this is actually really surprising especially for japan, I always thought those guys try to fuck all day everyday haha.


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 5, 2012)

So let me get this straight...

A densely-populated _island_ nation is worried about _under_population? 

They're getting what China _tried to_ achieve, only _without_ forced abortions, one-child and gender restrictions, and that whole abandonment thing nobody wants to talk about.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 5, 2012)

i wonder what percentage of the population are unattractive vs attractive in female eyes, and are the girly men still considered hot?


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 5, 2012)

neko-sennin said:


> So let me get this straight...
> 
> A densely-populated _island_ nation is worried about _under_population?
> 
> They're getting what China _tried to_ achieve, only _without_ forced abortions, one-child and *gender restrictions*, and that whole abandonment thing nobody wants to talk about.



Huh? 

I know nothing about the Chinese government trying to interfere with the gender of babies. The gender imbalance is caused by conservatives in the countryside aborting female fetuses. They desperately want a boy because they don't think a daugther can care for them when they get old, and they think all the family possessions will be assimilated into the household of the daugther's husband when they die. The extinction of the "family name" is for some reason very frightening...

I can't believe the government encourages the gender imbalance since all the Politburo members all have college degrees, so they should be smart enogh to see how darned irrational such a policy would be.


----------



## hehey (Feb 5, 2012)

My solution to aging population?, every year offer $20,000 to teh first 2.4 million women who show up to a government building with a newborn baby of her own for the next 10 years.... PROBLEM SOLVED!!!

it doenst have to be so complicated, simply pay women to have babies, give people enough money and tehy do anything.



> "Building a relationship seems like too much effort. To get her to like me and for me to like her... I'd have to give up everything I do at the weekend for her. I don't want to do that"


....i understand completely.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2012)

""We like manly men," she said."
Sounds like America needs to come over for one night. 
Or maybe Onizuka needs to straiten them out.


----------



## stream (Feb 5, 2012)

hehey said:


> My solution to aging population?, every year offer $20,000 to the first 2.4 million women who show up to a government building with a newborn baby of her own for the next 10 years.... PROBLEM SOLVED!!!



Doesn't even cover the costs! 

More seriously, a Japanese woman who has a kid is in general forced to stop working. You think paying her $20,000 will be enough to abandon her career? Would _you_ do that?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 5, 2012)

stream said:


> Doesn't even cover the costs!
> 
> More seriously, a Japanese woman who has a kid is in general forced to stop working. You think paying her $20,000 will be enough to abandon her career? Would _you_ do that?



That's due to ridiculous social stigmas regarding working mothers, apparently it's looked down upon, and it's why many women choose one or the other--with half choosing career...


----------



## MasterSitsu (Feb 5, 2012)

Paying women to bear more children has worked marginally well in Russia.


----------



## Mizura (Feb 5, 2012)

Heh, immigration.

- Japan has an equal-ish number of boys and girls.
- The percentage of girls who don't want to have sex is larger than the percentage of boys who don't want to have sex. => Japan needs more girls who want sex (and babies).
- China has a gender imbalance: more boys than girls.
- Young Chinese girls these days on the whole aren't that hot on sex (or babies) either. 

Good luck getting those girls who do want to have sex and babies to move to Japan without causing a national commotion (it actually does happen on a small scale already: Japanese guys finding Chinese wives, but not enough to solve the problem on a National scale).

Just sex aside, there's another good reason why more and more people in Asian countries don't want to have many kids, or any kids at all: Asians value maximizing their kids' education. This means that if you have a kid, you automatically have to assume that you'll be paying for extra tutoring, expensive colleges etc. In China, if the kid is a boy, you have to provide him a house and a car if you want him to be able to find a wife. That's enough to convince a bunch of Chinese women to just save that money for retirement. I wouldn't be surprised if it's a bit the same in Japan.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 5, 2012)

kidgogeta said:


> Meanwhile I continue to dream of my Japanese waifu who will never be. WTF


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Feb 5, 2012)

I know that every culture has its main problems....but the main problem with Japan is that most people are expected to work to the point of near exhaustion and the expectations on you that depends on your gender!

It does not surprise me that BOTH men and women are reluctant to want to deal with a relationship.  It is still a patriarchal society, thus most of the work in the relationship building has to come from the men.

And Japanese women do not want to give up their new found independence or want to deal with becoming a "housewife" and society's expectations on them if they become one.  Child care services for working parents are still medieval in most parts of the country.



Japan is no utopia, and I always nod my head in disappointment whenever I visit Japan to see and overhear some conversations of hardships about their work and relationship lives and hear from over-excited tourists saying how they wish to live there (not knowing the happy, super polite Japanese who "help" them find their way are merely facades and do not know the hardships and racist mumblings the tourists would face if they were to move there for good).


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 5, 2012)

The old-timer has that "SON I AM DISAPPOINT" face.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Feb 5, 2012)

Judging by the setting of the picture, I say that the location is in either Germany or Austria !


----------



## felixng2008 (Feb 5, 2012)

hehey said:


> My solution to aging population?, every year offer $20,000 to teh first 2.4 million women who show up to a government building with a newborn baby of her own for the next 10 years.... PROBLEM SOLVED!!!
> 
> it doenst have to be so complicated, simply pay women to have babies, give people enough money and tehy do anything.
> 
> ....i understand completely.



Such a measure wouldn't be too effective. There is a reason Japanese women aren't marrying and it is because there is no benefit for them to do so. If they marry and have children they trade career opportunities and autonomy so unless they find a guy that is worthwhile they won't marry. To be frank $20k is nothing considering what they are giving up if they aren't happily married and are at risk of losing a job or career opportunities if they get a baby.

Not to mention all of the problems that Japanese men seem to have given their extreme perversity and possible misogyny which might make them unattractive.


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2012)

I thought people with penises like to fuck a lot?


----------



## felixng2008 (Feb 5, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> I thought people with penises like to fuck a lot?


 
The Japanese produce the sickest, most disturbing porn. I wouldn't be surprised if normal sex is unappealing to some Japanese men. Not a good idea to watch that stuff cause it makes regular sex less appealing.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 5, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Judging by the setting of the picture, I say that the location is in either Germany or Austria !



But that kind of shit is what's equally wrong with japan, guys who carry pillows around with them like they're 3.  Any guy with a sense of self respect and or shame would know that a pillow belongs on a bed. The type that actually venture out with one in tow are clearly not fit for society, they're insane. 

As for those who vacation, they're only nice for your money, its the same with a cruise ship or any foreign land you may visit. 

The difficulty for you as a non speaking foreigner would be even harder than the natural citizens.


----------



## hehey (Feb 5, 2012)

stream said:


> Doesn't even cover the costs!
> 
> More seriously, a Japanese woman who has a kid is in general forced to stop working. You think paying her $20,000 will be enough to abandon her career? Would _you_ do that?


Its not about being enough, the thought is that the temptation of 20,000 dollars would make a decent amount of women risk having a baby for.

If 20,000 isn't enough of a temptation to have a kid for then make it 50,000.

What they do afterwards?, who cares, this is about increasing the birthrate, not about helping people.

If i was the Japanese government and i was really super worried about the birthrate then i would simply pay women whatever it took to get the to have a kid. 50,000?, 100,000?, 150,000?how badly does the japanese government want more babies to be born, that is the question.





felixng2008 said:


> Such a measure wouldn't be too effective. There is a reason Japanese women aren't marrying and it is because there is no benefit for them to do so. If they marry and have children they trade career opportunities and autonomy so unless they find a guy that is worthwhile they won't marry. To be frank $20k is nothing considering what they are giving up if they aren't happily married and are at risk of losing a job or career opportunities if they get a baby.


Who ever said anything about marriage?, imo its an obsolete institution.

If they need more help with the kids and the government cares enough about that then create some kind of welfare.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 5, 2012)

I guess having the Emperor command everyone to have kids wouldn't work, or?


----------



## Mael (Feb 5, 2012)

mr_shadow said:


> I guess having the Emperor command everyone to have kids wouldn't work, or?



That Emperor is a false one.

The real one is too busy on the Golden Throne.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 5, 2012)

Don't they have a problem with people also killing themselves.


----------



## Psychic (Feb 5, 2012)

There are alot of factors besides work ethics. In many develop countries...that are free from the care of basic necessities, waste their money on entertainment, pleasures and luxuries. No one wants the responsibilites of raising kids nor the cost that comes with it. And this is a huge problem, because in a few decades, when all the old people finally die, there will be a huge decline in population, an imbalance between the older and younger generation.

The only thing that Japan can do is change their whole ideals about families and kids in general. They need to focus less on their gaming systems and more on raising a family. China, in the past, has always tied the idea that the more kids you have, the more prosperous you will be in old age...probably why there are billions of them now, lol.

So there are alot of factors, working too hard and using the free times you have on video games and virtual worlds. The whole idea needs to change and this must be injected into the mass media somehow.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 5, 2012)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Don't they have a problem with people also killing themselves.



Among one of, if not the highest rates of depression and suicide in the developed world.


----------



## skins (Feb 5, 2012)

Doesn't really surprise me that they're uninterested in sex. Bible Black anyone?


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 5, 2012)

With all that hentai, small population, and on an island would = more sex


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 5, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The old-timer has that "SON I AM DISAPPOINT" face.



Seems to me he's staring at something past the street, instead of whatever the damn kids are up to these days.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 5, 2012)

Charcan said:


> Seems to me he's staring at something past the street, instead of whatever the damn kids are up to these days.


----------



## felixng2008 (Feb 5, 2012)

hehey said:


> Its not about being enough, the thought is that the temptation of 20,000 dollars would make a decent amount of women risk having a baby for.
> 
> If 20,000 isn't enough of a temptation to have a kid for then make it 50,000.
> 
> ...


The amount of money they would have to spend to do that would be absurd. The Japanese economy isn't exactly doing well. Also it would only be a temporary fix. The problem is Japanese society itself.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2012)

felixng2008 said:


> *The problem is Japanese society itself.*


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 5, 2012)

They are not men. Their balls of the last generation must have dropped off.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Feb 5, 2012)

This isn't important.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 5, 2012)

^ and yet this thread is getting hit like a red-headed stepchild.


----------



## TSC (Feb 5, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Judging by the setting of the picture, I say that the location is in either Germany or Austria !



You're right cause that guy is from Germany. I heard there is a youtube video of him wearing those Japanese gym bloomers in a bath or something.


----------



## .44 (Feb 5, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> America came and raped their pride.
> 
> Now samurais only exist as manga and anime.
> 
> America FUCK YEAH!



Too bad you can't draw your way into being a man. 

If there's an afterlife for samurai badasses they are probably eternally seppukuing themselves on behalf of their descendants.


----------



## Black Superman (Feb 6, 2012)

Why is it so important for people who obviously do not show an interest in marriage or family making to start their own families? I understand the societal function that family units and procreation plays in upholding  the manpower of a country, however from a personal aspect, this is people pursuing their own definition of happiness. This problem is not contained solely to Japan, Japan is merely the canary in the coalmine for a much larger phenomena that's occurring in high developed countries worldwide. I suspect it has something to do with birth control and the womens rights movement. I do think Japan has some general issues worth resolving though in regards to gender roles and identity, however, women are not going to respect dudes on that faggy herbivore shit. That shit is not a good look and the evidence supports the notion that women as a whole prefer to have babies with men who have pro-typical masculine features because these men have healthier genes. Japans most beloved actor by the way.



-fit, athletic build
-tall with healthy complexion(not a racial thing, it's a tan thing. Tan=more vitality)
-alpha features
-dresses well
-successful and driven

Compare him to the androgynous hipster herbivore man-child that you would see on any given street in Japan.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 6, 2012)

That's what happens when society molds culture into being spineless and shunning any pleasure.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Feb 6, 2012)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Why is it so important for people who obviously do not show an interest in marriage or family making to start their own families? I understand the societal function that family units and procreation plays in upholding  the manpower of a country, however from a personal aspect, this is people pursuing their own definition of happiness. This problem is not contained solely to Japan, Japan is merely the canary in the coalmine for a much larger phenomena that's occurring in high developed countries worldwide. I suspect it has something to do with birth control and the womens rights movement. *I do think Japan has some general issues worth resolving though in regards to gender roles and identity, however, women are not going to respect dudes on that faggy herbivore shit. That shit is not a good look and the evidence supports the notion that women as a whole prefer to have babies with men who have pro-typical masculine features because these men have healthier genes.*



Most herbivore men know that their lifestyle does NOT attract women.

They became herbivore men because.....they simply just want to become one.  In the hervbivore's view: they think that lifestyle gives a non-stressful life than what Japanese society expects from a typical Japanese male.  Trying to attract a woman is just another stressful act for them, so they shun dating or even flirting with women.

Not that I am justifying it, but I am just explaining as to why more Japanese men are becoming "herbivores".  It is certainly not because they think it attracts women.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 6, 2012)

Kami Tenchi said:


> This isn't important.


----------



## .44 (Feb 6, 2012)

On the bright side, tampon sales in Japan have skyrocketed as an estimated 83% of the population uses them.


----------



## Oil Can (Feb 6, 2012)

Japanese youth are idiots.

Sex is awesome.


----------



## Quincy James (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't think there's much the government can do about it then


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 6, 2012)

i don't blame them, it's the beginnings of the idiocracy.  japan is way to expensive a place to date, let alone get married and have a family.  only idiots would have sex which might lead to kids (japanese are notoriously close lipped about sex education too).  

japan is a dying population, and europe and eventually the US will get there too, unless, like i said, u r willing to join the underclass and slave away for the privilege of having children.


----------



## Masaki (Feb 6, 2012)

Overpopulation: solved


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 6, 2012)

Its good for us. We can now go visit their country & give women a taste what sex is like.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Feb 6, 2012)

I hope that the herbivorous ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) population really does make Japan fall apart. Let it serve as a lesson to the rest of the world, where disorders are considered just as valid as healthy lifestyles, and the people are indoctrinated with ridiculous beliefs about the relative unimportance of traditional family roles.

I will be laughing hard when vegetarian pussies are forced by law to eat a certain amount of meat each day. Just imagine their screwed up little crying red faces, as they choke it down. 

Male workers will have to whistle at women from the top of a scaffold at least 3 times per week, failure to do so enthusiastically will result in detainment for intense councelling and treatment. 

Catboys will be chased through the streets by armoured police dogs, with a taste for bad blood.

The future is bright. We'll owe a lot to Japan's sacrifice. It wasn't in vain.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Feb 6, 2012)

Most herbivores are not even gay ......


They are just not interested in sex.


.....Your post sounds anti-gay !


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Feb 6, 2012)

Faggotry comes in many forms, it is not limited to homosexuality.


----------



## Mizura (Feb 6, 2012)

hehey said:


> My solution to aging population?, every year offer $20,000 to teh first 2.4 million women who show up to a government building with a newborn baby of her own for the next 10 years.... PROBLEM SOLVED!!!


$20,000 to raise a kid? Are you kidding? It costs  to raise a kid, and that's before college (add a few hundred thousand for college), and probably doesn't count the after-class tuitions that Asian parents would want their kids to go to! And if the Japanese woman must abandon her career for life as a result, assuming she'd have otherwise earned a salary of $1,000/month, that's 30 years * 12 months * 1,000 = $360,000 dollars lost in opportunity cost.

Two kids and that's $1 million you could have saved for your retirement instead.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 6, 2012)

maybe they prefer anime over real people? :/


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 6, 2012)

Mizura said:


> $20,000 to raise a kid? Are you kidding? It costs  to raise a kid, and that's before college (add a few hundred thousand for college), and probably doesn't count the after-class tuitions that Asian parents would want their kids to go to! And if the Japanese woman must abandon her career for life as a result, assuming she'd have otherwise earned a salary of $1,000/month, that's 30 years * 12 months * 1,000 = $360,000 dollars lost in opportunity cost.
> 
> Two kids and that's $1 million you could have saved for your retirement instead.



are you talking about american dollars? because if so, that's rather too expensive. :/ or maybe you just live in an expensive place.


----------



## Mizura (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes, American dollars. That's the average cost in the U.S. That's basically about US$ 12,000 per year over 18 years, or US$ 1,000/month. It sounds about right. Now, you may argue that Japan is not the U.S., but last I checked Japan is a stupidly expensive place too, and Asian parents have to pay all those extra tuitions for their kids to keep them competitive, so US$ 1,000/month if you want to raise your kid decently sounds about right. Also, when you have kids, you have to move to bigger (thus more expensive) homes. When you're on your own you're fine with a tiny cramped 1-room apartment.

Anyway, that's the average cost calculated for U.S. households. If you're talking about me, though, I grew up traveling around because of my parents' work, and each time they had to send me to private schools for expatriates. And those were pretty expensive.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 6, 2012)

Jαmes said:


> are you talking about american dollars? because if so, that's rather too expensive. :/ or maybe you just live in an expensive place.



in japan those numbers would be even worse, because of all the cram schools, english schools, and general higher cost of living, and they might still wanna study in an american university.  

it's just an impossible scenario that's playing out for japanese youth right now, a child could be a life sentence.


----------



## Mizura (Feb 6, 2012)

^ Not to mention, if they Don't get a job on top of that, because of the bad economy, the parents will have their kids leeching off them for life. x)

I do want one or two kids eventually and I am prepared to accept the costs, but for those women who Don't want kids in the first place or are undecided, it's going to take a loooot of monetary incentives to get them to reproduce.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 6, 2012)

glad i don't live in either places. :/


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 6, 2012)

Mizura said:


> Yes, American dollars. That's the average cost in the U.S. That's basically about US$ 12,000 per year over 18 years, or US$ 1,000/month. It sounds about right. Now, you may argue that Japan is not the U.S., but last I checked Japan is a stupidly expensive place too, and Asian parents have to pay all those extra tuitions for their kids to keep them competitive, so US$ 1,000/month if you want to raise your kid decently sounds about right. Also, when you have kids, you have to move to bigger (thus more expensive) homes. When you're on your own you're fine with a tiny cramped 1-room apartment.
> 
> Anyway, that's the average cost calculated for U.S. households. If you're talking about me, though, I grew up traveling around because of my parents' work, and each time they had to send me to private schools for expatriates. And those were pretty expensive.



Japan does subsidize a lot more of the childrearing process than the US. It still hasn't been enough to counteract the demographic decline.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 6, 2012)

housing is so expensive in japan that mortgages can have terms of 50-100 years (unheard of in the US) can be made to transfer to the child if the parent dies.  japan is wildly expensive place to live and i can't imagine the kind of profession someone would have to have to maintain a family there. 

the future will consist of the underclass and their stupid impoverished brood and the privelaged class that can afford a classic family life.


----------



## Spock (Feb 6, 2012)

"Building a relationship seems like too much effort. To get her to like me and for me to like her... I'd have to give up everything I do at the weekend for her. I don't want to do that."

I call that laziness


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2012)

Eli said:


> "Building a relationship seems like too much effort. To get her to like me and for me to like her... I'd have to give up everything I do at the weekend for her. I don't want to do that."
> 
> I call that laziness



It's like japan is slowly turning into panda bears.


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 6, 2012)

Good, makes that rice pussy easier to get.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 6, 2012)

It's time for breeding session.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Feb 6, 2012)

Like others have said; I blame hentai.



Edit: Holy shit! I don't know whether to laugh, or cry.


----------



## Roman (Feb 6, 2012)

Mizura said:


> Yes, American dollars. That's the average cost in the U.S. That's basically about US$ 12,000 per year over 18 years, or US$ 1,000/month. It sounds about right. Now, you may argue that Japan is not the U.S., but last I checked Japan is a stupidly expensive place too, and Asian parents have to pay all those extra tuitions for their kids to keep them competitive, so US$ 1,000/month if you want to raise your kid decently sounds about right. Also, when you have kids, you have to move to bigger (thus more expensive) homes. When you're on your own you're fine with a tiny cramped 1-room apartment.



Japan's possibly even more expensive than the US, particularly the bigger cities like Tokyo and Osaka. To actually be able to afford a child, you'd have to have an above decent salary-based job. However, as I explained before, that involves 12 hour workshifts in an office environment where your boss is as much of a douchebag as Palpatine and just loves to put pressure on you every day of your life. It's really quite ironic that the only lifestyle that can actually permit you to have enough money to raise a child is one that doesn't give you the time to have one.



Mizura said:


> Anyway, that's the average cost calculated for U.S. households. If you're talking about me, though, I grew up traveling around because of my parents' work, and each time they had to send me to private schools for expatriates. And those were pretty expensive.



I can relate to this since I've traveled throughout my life due to my parents as well. This may even be a more expensive lifestyle compared to simply being in one place like the US or Japan.


----------



## Kiss (Feb 6, 2012)

The old man's face


----------



## Zaru (Feb 6, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The old-timer has that "SON I AM DISAPPOINT" face.





Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Judging by the setting of the picture, I say that the location is in either Germany or Austria !



That dude is from Switzerland and he purposely presents himself like a huge parody of otaku culture. He has a girlfriend, too, who is fine with all that. Thousands of people watch videos of him unpacking his ordered goods from japan while speaking in a terribly fake swiss english accent. He's living the dream


----------



## Lina Inverse (Feb 6, 2012)

I blame the tons upon tons of sick hentai out there that makes normal sex look boring


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 6, 2012)

You don't have to worry about population Japan. Just allow it so we Arabs can live in their and you won't have to worry about population anymore.  


But seriously!!  39% male!? How can someone despise sex! That's the 8th world wonder right there.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Feb 6, 2012)

Yoko Takeo said:


> One of the countries with the most perverted people in the world is losing interest in sex? I somehow wonder if the survey actually questioned a sizeable population or if those involved were actually honest or were trying to save face.



Is your stereotypical belief that their country is home to "the most perverted people in the world" actually based on a more inclusive and accurate survey than this one? 

The explanation offered in the article seems to cover this, anyway. Parts of their culture have taught their youth that it's fine to be whatever kind of pussified little weirdo that they want to be, and that abandoning the traditional male roles will have no negative consequences. 

The end result is a bunch of spineless 20 year old little boys, fapping themselves silly over cutesy-fied cartoon kids who represent their own mental age.

But, yeah, the survey is bound to be inaccurate, as all surveys of this kind are.


----------



## xenopyre (Feb 6, 2012)

I would understand if they were middle aged men , but they are teenagers , what kind of stressful jobs do they have that they don't have time for women ?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2012)

Maybe they will have time in their 30's?


----------



## Roman (Feb 6, 2012)

xenopyre said:


> I would understand if they were middle aged men , but they are teenagers , what kind of stressful jobs do they have that they don't have time for women ?



The kind of jobs that wouldn't be so stressful outside of Japan. That's what the problem is there.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 6, 2012)

By most accounts japan is a sexually repressed, and consequently perverted, culture. This isn't surprising.

Now if a report came out revealing japanese youth had stopped pleasuring themselves altogether, then I would be surprised. But I don't think it's a sex drive thing. It's a behavioral issue. At least that's what it seems like across the ocean. I might be overrating the repressed aspects of their culture, but I don't think I am. It's *hey everybody look at this* obvious.


----------



## siyrean (Feb 6, 2012)

xenopyre said:


> I would understand if they were middle aged men , but they are teenagers , what kind of stressful jobs do they have that they don't have time for women ?



Have you taken a look at the Japanese school system? not hard to imagine they're stressed the fuck out.


----------



## Roman (Feb 6, 2012)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> Is your stereotypical belief that their country is home to "the most perverted people in the world" actually based on a more inclusive and accurate survey than this one?



You really like to ignore 90% of everything I say in threads don't you? I didn't even say it's "the most" perverted country, but that it's one of the countries with the most perverted people, implying that there are others.



My observation is based on the fact that Japan has plenty of hentai material, most of which includes some really disguting things like tentacle porn, child sex, rape, gangbang, and the list goes on. To top that off, this sort of thing isn't even hidden in comic/bookstores, so practically anyone can be exposed to them.



Shima Tetsuo said:


> The explanation offered in the article seems to cover this, anyway. Parts of their culture have taught their youth that it's fine to be whatever kind of pussified little weirdo that they want to be, and that abandoning the traditional male roles will have no negative consequences.
> 
> The end result is a bunch of spineless 20 year old little boys, fapping themselves silly over cutesy-fied cartoon kids who represent their own mental age.



Like I said, which you seemed to have ignored, a lot of it has to do with the work ethic and mentality in the country. Considering how they work literally half the day and only have the rest of the day to have dinner and go to bed, not to mention they have a boss that's worse than Palpatine at work, it's no surprise that there are people who say they just don't have the time for things like dating and sex. Some of it can be blamed in hentai and pornography (which is in fact some of the worst in the world), and it can also be attributed to society just being generally workaholic.



Shima Tetsuo said:


> But, yeah, the survey is bound to be inaccurate, as all surveys of this kind are.



We agree on something, at least.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 6, 2012)

So say'eth Japan...  the country notorious for spending countless man years towards solving the problem of how to give robots enough functionality to meaningfully have sex with them.


----------



## Roman (Feb 6, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> So say'eth Japan...  the country notorious for spending countless man years towards solving the problem of how to give robots enough functionality to meaningfully have sex with them.



Perhaps that is why they can't be bothered to have sex with actual women


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 6, 2012)

It'll be interesting to see what role immigration will play in the near future. Surely anything other than aggressive corrective action will see tough times ahead, viz. a substantial decline in living standards for Japanese in the next couple of decades.



			
				AFP said:
			
		

> Collectively, the survey found all age categories showed a general lack of interest toward sex, except for men in their 30-34 years of age with just 5.8 percent of these respondents not interested, as opposed to 8.3 percent in 2008.
> 
> The survey also found that 40.8 percent of married people said they had not had sex in the past month, up from 36.5 percent in the 2008 survey and 31.9 percent in the 2004 survey.
> 
> ...



Just for further info.



Shima Tetsuo said:


> I hope that the herbivorous ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) population really does make Japan fall apart. Let it serve as a lesson to the rest of the world, where disorders are considered just as valid as healthy lifestyles, and the people are indoctrinated with ridiculous beliefs about the relative unimportance of traditional family roles.
> 
> I will be laughing hard when vegetarian pussies are forced by law to eat a certain amount of meat each day. Just imagine their screwed up little crying red faces, as they choke it down.
> 
> ...



They are called "herbivorous" in Japan because of their lack of interest in sex or "flesh" as it's said in Japanese. It's fuck all to do with vegans and vegetarians you utter nerd.


----------



## hehey (Feb 6, 2012)

felixng2008 said:


> The amount of money they would have to spend to do that would be absurd. The Japanese economy isn't exactly doing well. Also it would only be a temporary fix. The problem is Japanese society itself.



the japanese national debt is 200% of their GDP.... they have no problem wasting money.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 6, 2012)

xenopyre said:


> I would understand if they were middle aged men , but they are teenagers , what kind of stressful jobs do they have that they don't have time for women ?


<<This 40's something is the example.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Feb 6, 2012)

Japanese girls are not attractive anyways.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 6, 2012)

Given that Japan's demographic imbalance has been one of, if not THE greatest burden on it's burgeoning Economic fall, I'm surprised this hasn't been number one focal point in the last decade. Also, given a lot of Japanese economists I've read and heard lectures of know about this problem, there seems to be quite a deep gorge between knowledge and policy over there.

On a personal note:
I need moar young hot Japanese womenz


----------



## Black Superman (Feb 6, 2012)

It looks like Japan needs some mack lessons.


----------



## Leon (Feb 6, 2012)

Exaggerated bullshit. Anyone who thinks teens in Japan actually aren't interested in sex with one another to that extent don't understand Japanese culture. Japan will be fine.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Feb 6, 2012)

erictheking said:


> They are called "herbivorous" in Japan because of their lack of interest in sex or "flesh" as it's said in Japanese. It's fuck all to do with vegans and vegetarians you utter nerd.



Actually the title is given for their general passivity in all areas of life, in comparison to the typical "manly man", which is explained in the article.

Fresh.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 6, 2012)

so people are saying that having kids or making out = manly. 

damn,then we arabs along with the our indians buddies are the manliest of men.  don't worry japan,the turban heads brigade is coming to your aid.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 6, 2012)

Japan needs to start slipping aphrodisiacs into their water supply.


----------



## Mathias124 (Feb 6, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> Japan needs to start slipping aphrodisiacs into their water supply.



Or hire young spunky men like i as a proffesional impregnator..

Best job ever


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 6, 2012)

With Godzilla over there fucking up the country, I wouldn't be suprised. Why do some of you guys care though?


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> With Godzilla over there fucking up the country, I wouldn't be suprised. Why do some of you guys care though?



because it is our duty as fertilizers to help women who are in need.  its compassion my friend.


----------



## Pickindazys (Feb 6, 2012)

I blame Bakuman.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

They're either lying or they're a bunch of fucking pussies.


----------



## baconbits (Feb 6, 2012)

Gnome said:


> They're either lying or they're a bunch of fucking pussies.



Then they have to be lying then.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

It sounds like these girls are desperate for strong, muscular, manly men.


I need to get my ass to Japan ASAP.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It sounds like these girls are desperate for strong, muscular, manly men.
> 
> 
> I need to get my ass to Japan ASAP.



Lol, nobody wants an old man.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 6, 2012)

Leon said:


> Exaggerated bullshit. Anyone who thinks teens in Japan actually aren't interested in sex with one another to that extent don't understand Japanese culture. Japan will be fine.



They aren't, MULTIPLE studies have reinforced this for years. The women are just losing interest in the men, and the women that do have sex, the majority find it unsatisfying. These results do match the dropping birth rate in the country as well, their population has been dropping at rates unprecedented outside of disease, war, or famine. That's how bad it is...


----------



## αce (Feb 6, 2012)

I've also seen people say that Japanese women are much more conservative when it comes to relationships. Picking up women in Japan isn't like Cali. It's 100x harder. I can feel the pain of the men.

There's a video on youtube of a white girl who lives in Japan saying that finding a relationship is really hard because it takes a LONG time for 2 people to become intimate. 




Japan is interesting.........


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 6, 2012)

They lack Passion, they should teach them to speak Mexican spanish. To pump up those hormones a bit. Also add more chilly in their media, like in anime and games. Too much asexual emo is starting to affect their inner sub conscious yeah.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Lol, nobody wants an old man.


 Actually a lot of women like older guys.


----------



## butcher50 (Feb 6, 2012)

we gotta, no fuck that.......WE MUST save Japan with our dicks !


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 6, 2012)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> I hope that the herbivorous ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) population really does make Japan fall apart. Let it serve as a lesson to the rest of the world, where disorders are considered just as valid as healthy lifestyles, and the people are indoctrinated with ridiculous beliefs about the relative unimportance of traditional family roles.
> 
> I will be laughing hard when vegetarian pussies are forced by law to eat a certain amount of meat each day. Just imagine their screwed up little crying red faces, as they choke it down.
> 
> ...



I can imagine the proud face of the man with the job of training the armored dogs, inside his cat-eared padded suit, in order to bring this glorious future.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Actually a lot of women like older guys.



Older distinguished men, not old wrinkly ballsack dudes.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It sounds like these girls are desperate for strong, muscular, manly men.
> 
> 
> I need to get my ass to Japan ASAP.



I'll go with you.

I prefer Asian girls to American girls as it is. If Japanese girls just need someone who's more manlier, I'd fit that bill well. I can kick some ass.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 6, 2012)

Yoko Takeo said:


> One of the countries with the most perverted people in the world is losing interest in sex? I somehow wonder if the survey actually questioned a sizeable population or if those involved were actually honest or were trying to save face.





Yoko Takeo said:


> Make that three





Jaga said:


> i would not mind assisting Japan with those 41% girls aged 16-19 ready to mingle and jingle





butcher50 said:


> same here.
> 
> Russian Torpedo ladies !!!!!!!!!!!!!





Last Samurai said:


> Its good for us. We can now go visit their country & give women a taste what sex is like.





Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> It's time for breeding session.





steveht93 said:


> so people are saying that having kids or making out = manly.
> 
> damn,then we arabs along with the our indians buddies are the manliest of men.  don't worry japan,the turban heads brigade is coming to your aid.





Mathias124 said:


> Or hire young spunky men like i as a proffesional impregnator..
> 
> Best job ever





butcher50 said:


> we gotta, no fuck that.......WE MUST save Japan with our dicks !





CrazyMoronX said:


> It sounds like these girls are desperate for strong, muscular, manly men.
> 
> 
> I need to get my ass to Japan ASAP.





Suigetsu said:


> They lack Passion, they should teach them to speak Mexican spanish. To pump up those hormones a bit. Also add more chilly in their media, like in anime and games. Too much asexual emo is starting to affect their inner sub conscious yeah.






TetraVaal said:


> I'll go with you.
> 
> I prefer Asian girls to American girls as it is. If Japanese girls just need someone who's more manlier, I'd fit that bill well. I can kick some ass.


operation saving japan is a go 


.44 said:


> どうして？女の子はちょっと醜いですよ！


the disappoint is powerful on this 




Griever said:


> I've heard about this a few times and you know what, i just don't get it..... I mean how in the hell can a 16 year old male not be running around wanting to fuck every female he meets?, it just ain't right.


it is a strange country my friend 





kidgogeta said:


> Meanwhile I continue to dream of my Japanese waifu who will never be. WTF


come to japan and show the girls your manly side.



jetwaterluffy1 said:


>


it is a secret distress message they need our help


----------



## Milo- (Feb 6, 2012)

> 59% of female respondents aged 16 to 19 said they were uninterested in or averse to sex





> 36% of males aged 16 to 19 said that they had "no interest" in or even "despised" sex


Thus, 23% of males aged 16 to 19 are going to be blue balled. 

Science!


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Feb 6, 2012)

Maybe this is nature's way of curbing population once a region gets so overpopulated. 

Now if only India and Bangladesh could adopt this...

Either way, if those girls want a man just go abroad. There is no shortage of guys looking for low-maintenance women. The Asian girls with good jobs and not-so-good English are usually snapped up for marriage by age 25. They are seriously in demand right now.


----------



## tinhamodic (Feb 6, 2012)

Guess they're banking on a breakthrough in robot technology and custom build a girl of their dreams, "Yeah, I want her to look like Boa Hancock who will treat me like Luffy!"


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 6, 2012)

narutoforums.com,marriage counsellor for EU and Japan.


----------



## Farschad P The Perser (Feb 6, 2012)

The youth of Japan find their role models in the top 3 mangas
Naruto = interested in Sasuke.
Bleach = Ichigo has no interest in women at all.
One Piece = Luffy like Ichigo has no Interest in Women too.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 6, 2012)

Farschad P The Perser said:


> The *male youth of Japan* find their role models in the top 3 *shonen *mangas
> Naruto = interested in Sasuke.
> Bleach = Ichigo has no interest in women at all.
> One Piece = Luffy like Ichigo has no Interest in Women too.



Fixed for you,don't forget the shojo,yaoi/yuri things.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 6, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Maybe this is nature's way of curbing population once a region gets so overpopulated.
> 
> Now if only India and Bangladesh could adopt this...
> 
> Either way, if those girls want a man just go abroad. There is no shortage of guys looking for low-maintenance women. The Asian girls with good jobs and not-so-good English are usually snapped up for marriage by age 25. They are seriously in demand right now.



no bc 2 groups that don't have problems with their reproductive rates: very poor, eg latin americans, chinese, africans, indians, or very rich in any country.  those 2 groups aren't sensitive to the expense of children, so they can have children all they like.  If your middle class a child will send u to the poorhouse.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 6, 2012)

Looks like these chicks need some BBC.

I'm on my way

Gotta make some Tiger Woods up in dis bitch.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 6, 2012)

Farschad P The Perser said:


> The youth of Japan find their role models in the top 3 mangas
> Naruto = interested in Sasuke.
> *Bleach = Ichigo has no interest in women at all.*
> One Piece = Luffy like Ichigo has no Interest in Women too.



I was starting to think he was odd, but perhaps not that odd anymore.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 6, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> Looks like these chicks need some BBC.
> 
> I'm on my way
> 
> Gotta make some Tiger Woods up in dis bitch.



Count me in.

*BPN is black...from RDC*:ho


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 6, 2012)

Could be my imagination, but most of this thread feels like it's... how shall I say... over-compensating for something. 

Can't speak for anyone else, but I've done the 12-hour thing before-- only factory work instead of office, and in a neighboring town, t'boot. I worked anywhere from 5-7 days a week, only got 4 hours of sleep between shifts, and after 5 months of that, I was so sick and exhausted, I no longer knew if I was coming or going. I had no time to even live my own life, let alone have any meaningful involvement in anyone else's. 

@mr_shadow: My bad. Though I think we can both agree that even if Chinese gender bias is not mandated, the rest is basically a function of the One Child Only policy itself.


----------



## dummy plug (Feb 6, 2012)

this generation of kids need to do it more so the supply of  Japanese CAGs are ensured in the future


----------



## Dorzium (Feb 6, 2012)

Maybe in a few years or in a decade or so, the younger generations will turn the tide. Maybe the government should inject a more manly image into the media to show 6-15 year olds that being tough and manly is cool instead of being wimpy and soft.


----------



## xpeed (Feb 6, 2012)

Hmmm, their men are unmanly?  Pssh, I'll go there and be the man and then I would create my own harem.


----------



## kidgogeta (Feb 6, 2012)

Ona holes are so cheap thats why this is happening


----------



## Araku Karakai (Feb 6, 2012)

Japan sounds like a place I'd want to live in the future.  I have no interest in relationships or love either, maybe that's because of the way I grew up. I don't really see why a relationship is necessary to be happy. I used to be depressed about these sort of things, but when I let go of those feelings and stopped caring about it, I felt great. I've never felt better in my life now that I've stopped caring about those things. I think it may be more of an emotional thing among the Japanese youths. Japan has the highest suicide rate in the world, and most of those suicides are caused by emotional things like this.


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Feb 6, 2012)

Who needs sex when you have this:


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't know, he looks like he'll be getting some later.


----------



## A r a d i a (Feb 7, 2012)

If only some countries/states took after this.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 7, 2012)

Brotha Yasuji said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That poor Fate Testarossa pillow.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 7, 2012)

Brotha Yasuji said:


> I don't know, he looks like he'll be getting some later.



And people in Japan are wondering why the population is decreasing.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Feb 7, 2012)

Sex....serious business.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 7, 2012)

Ishamael said:


> Animu pillows and 2D waifu aside what are your guys thoughts on this? Should the Japanese government be making an effort to reverse this trend?



When 60% of girls are uninterested in a sexual relationship, that animu pillow starts looking better and better.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 7, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> And people in Japan are wondering why the population is decreasing.



For the record though, the guy's Korean.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

^ Fuck you Ninja.


Brotha Yasuji said:


> I don't know, he looks like he'll be getting some later.





Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> And people in Japan are wondering why the population is decreasing.



Its those damn Koreans huh?


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 7, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Its those damn Koreans huh?


----------



## Mael (Feb 7, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Its those damn Koreans huh?





But seriously, Korea > Japan both in women and food.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

Korean BBQ is pretty amazing, move over Japan.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 7, 2012)

Wants to try Korean BBQ.pek


----------



## ~rocka (Feb 7, 2012)

BucketheadFan23 said:


> Who needs sex when you have this:


----------



## Distance (Feb 7, 2012)

I think a few of us need to go over there and umm repopulate Japan. :33


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

Distance said:


> I think a few of us need to go over there and umm repopulate Japan. :33



Better move quick!
[YOUTUBE]VWkTcFqfDg8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Distance (Feb 7, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Better move quick!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Why am I not even surprised?


----------



## butcher50 (Feb 7, 2012)

japan needs to start pumping sex drugs into their water & food supplies.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 7, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Better move quick!
> [YOUTUBE]VWkTcFqfDg8[/YOUTUBE]


I want slender Japanese women,not fatty USA cow.:rofl


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 7, 2012)

Distance said:


> I think a few of us need to go over there and umm repopulate Japan. :33


But they are not gonna accept bunch of skinned colored people. White, black, brown, whatever.


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Feb 7, 2012)

~rocka said:


> The fuck did i just watch??



The greatest thing you'll ever witness.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 7, 2012)

Thread has 12 pages...

Next time I start a thread on a manga forum I'll remember to put the words "Japanese" and "sex" in the title.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 7, 2012)

mr_shadow said:


> Thread has 12 pages...
> 
> Next time I start a thread on a manga forum I'll remember to put the words "Japanese" and "sex" in the title.



Always do.


----------



## Raikage (Feb 7, 2012)

This 2D chick is my WAIFU SO KAWAII DESU


----------



## dummy plug (Feb 7, 2012)

Japanese men: Pokemon > women


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 7, 2012)

Just one step towards interracial dominance . We all going to be baige sooner or later .


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 7, 2012)

Gnome said:


> ^ Fuck you Ninja.



_My evolution is faster than the speed of the light._


----------



## Raiden (Feb 7, 2012)

Can't be all that bad right? At least it's easier to focus.


----------



## hyakku (Feb 7, 2012)

Saw this on another forum, then someone linked this article. Honestly, if this generation is being raised by this generation below, this is NO FUCKING SURPRISE:





> Western observers even today often notice that Japanese mothers still masturbate their young children during the day in public and at night in the family bed - in order, they say, "to put them to sleep."(156) The average Japanese today sleeps with his or her children until the children are ten or fifteen years old,"(157) - one recent Japanese study found daughters still sleeping with their fathers over 20 percent of the time even after age sixteen.(158) Even when the home contains a dozen rooms or more, parents and grandparents feel "lonely" if they sleep apart from
> the children in the family, and therefore go to bed with some child every night (the mean age in one study of children sleeping alone is 12.7 years).(159) *Since so many families still practice what is termed dakine co-sleeping - with the parent or grandparent sleeping while physically embracing the child, a practice said to be beneficial to the health of the adult"(160) - and since most Japanese parents still regularly have sexual in-tercourse while the child is in bed with them,(161) one wonders how scholars can continue to maintain that nothing sexual usually happens to the Japanese child in the family bed,* particularly since none have yet ask-ed the children themselves about their sexual experiences.





> The first is a report of a "hotline" set up in Tokyo by a counseling service, which analyzed the hundreds of calls they received dealing with i*c*st.(164) Since official Japanese statistics deny the occurrence of i*c*st, they were surprised to find that their hotline was flooded with such calls. One of their major findings is that, in addition to the usual father-daughter and sibling i*c*st found in the West, 29 percent of the Japanese calls complained about mother - son i*c*st. This is an extremely high proportion compared to other countries, but about what could be expected considering the common frequency with which Japanese mothers sleep alone with their sons while the father is out having sex with other women - extramarital sex still being the rule for most married men in Japan.(165)
> 
> *The most commonly reported i*c*st occurs when the mother sees her son masturbate as a teenager and tells him, "It's not good to do it alone. Your IQ becomes lower. I will help you," or "You cannot study if you cannot have sex. You may use my body," or "I don't want you to get into trouble with a girl. Have sex with me instead."(166) The researchers found that Japanese mothers and sons often sleep in the same bed and have sex together, although the exact incidence in the population was not investigated. According to the phone interviews, Japanese mothers teach their sons how to masturbate, helping them to achieve first ejaculation in much the same manner as they earlier helped them with toilet training.(167) Most of the sons had no sexual experience with another woman, and became jealous of the mothers' having sex with their fathers, feeling they should have the right to monopolize the mothers - perhaps helping explain why one informant told a family planning expert: "We have no Oedipal problems in Japan - there's no competition from the father.(168) Mother recent Japanese book, based on one hundred i*c*st reports, confirms these observations, including the unusually high rate of mother - son i*c*st, although it, too, provides no way to determine true national incidence rates.(169)*


*



What. The. Fucking. What.

I'm sure this is over now (i hope), but that study was in 91, and that means that generation are mostly the parents of this generation. This is now unsurprising imo.*


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 7, 2012)

> It's not good to do it alone. Your IQ becomes lower. I will help you," or "You cannot study if you cannot have sex. You may use my body," or "I don't want you to get into trouble with a girl. Have sex with me instead.



It's a classic hentai plot in motion.


----------



## urca (Feb 7, 2012)

Seriously,Japanese people have i*c*st,hentai,and co-sleeping,why not have polygamy?at the very least,it'll solve a bit of the population problem .
Of course,there are other solution such as the encouragement of having babies by the government and such.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 8, 2012)

That isn't real. I refuse to believe that is real, even for Japan.


----------



## tsunadefan (Feb 8, 2012)

sex is overrated imo.


----------



## Mael (Feb 8, 2012)

tsunadefan said:


> sex is overrated imo.


----------



## tsunadefan (Feb 8, 2012)

can't see the pic.


----------



## Glued (Feb 8, 2012)

Japanese heroes in the 80s


Japanese heroes in 2008


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Clearly these are the fruits of a long-term Chinese master plan. 

When Japans' population bombs, the Chinese will be waiting to repopulate the islands. 

The dolphins tried to warn them, but the damn Chinese convinced Japan they were the enemy.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 8, 2012)

You can have

Skyrim and hentai girls and boys with big titties and huge dicks with high quality masturbation tools

*OR*

Sex with a real Japanese citizen​


----------



## Toroxus (Feb 8, 2012)

*You can have:
Yaoi
OR
Reality​*


----------



## tsunadefan (Feb 8, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Japanese heroes in the 80s
> 
> 
> Japanese heroes in 2008



the lower one in 2008 looks better imo. 



Bishop said:


> You can have
> 
> Skyrim and hentai girls and boys with big titties and huge dicks with high quality masturbation tools
> 
> ...



i choose the former. 



Toroxus said:


> *You can have:
> Yaoi
> OR
> Reality​*



it is hard to decide... 

but i pick yaoi of course.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Feb 8, 2012)

Bishop said:


> You can have
> 
> Skyrim and hentai girls and boys with big titties and huge dicks with high quality masturbation tools
> 
> ...


Skyrim is damn tempting.


----------



## Matador (Feb 8, 2012)

I know that you *don't* get an enriched time of over 100 hours of gameplay if you chose the former...


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 8, 2012)

Bishop said:


> You can have
> 
> Skyrim and hentai girls and boys with big titties and huge dicks with high quality masturbation tools
> 
> ...



Sorry, need my steam points. And besides, you ever watch jap porn? Those girls sound so annoying. Thai girls on the other hand...


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 8, 2012)

Bishop said:


> You can have
> 
> Skyrim and hentai girls and boys with big titties and huge dicks with high quality masturbation tools​



You had me at Skyrim


----------



## Matador (Feb 8, 2012)

I am pleased to see that there is so many sensible people in this page, including myself who chose Skyrim.


----------



## pikachuwei (Feb 9, 2012)

with 12 hour work days it's really no surprise.

I mean heck I only stay awake for about 15 hours or so on school days

3 hours to eat/take showers/do housework, of course there would be no time left over for boning.


----------



## butcher50 (Feb 9, 2012)

pikachuwei said:


> with 12 hour work days it's really no surprise.
> 
> I mean heck I only stay awake for about 15 hours or so on school days
> 
> 3 hours to eat/take showers/do housework, of course there would be no time left over for boning.



don't the Japanese have a thing called Day Offs and Medical Leave ?

i use those every chance i get.


----------



## kazuri (Feb 9, 2012)

Japanese smarter than the rest? Who would have thought.


----------



## Karsh (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't know why anyone should want them to copulate, people elsewhere in the world have children enough for everyone else anyway to fill up this world.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 9, 2012)

butcher50 said:


> don't the Japanese have a thing called Day Offs and Medical Leave ?
> 
> i use those every chance i get.



They have the concept of work till you drop dead.

Peer pressure's a friend over there.


----------



## Guru (Feb 9, 2012)

Now who will please the eels !


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 9, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> They have the concept of work till you drop dead.
> 
> Peer pressure's a friend over there.



Really? They are all like that? I knew the Japanese got amazing work ethics but I thought the concept of "work till you drop dead" is only applied in big cities like Tokyo.


----------



## emROARS (Feb 9, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Really? They are all like that? I knew the Japanese got amazing work ethics but I thought the concept of "work till you drop dead" is only applied in big cities like Tokyo.



There have actually been cases where Japanese men have dropped dead from heart attacks because they worked way too hard.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 9, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Really? They are all like that? I knew the Japanese got amazing work ethics but I thought the concept of "work till you drop dead" is only applied in big cities like Tokyo.



Considering how they introduce the stress inducing work style via school, not surprising. The west may get rough at points but we're lenient. They on the other hand is a different story. Though yeah it'd most likely apply to big cities and such but the overall idea is still the same. Though I imagine the country is a bit more relaxing in comparison.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 9, 2012)

Uninterested in sex *with live people*

I think that last part must have been implied.


----------



## butcher50 (Feb 9, 2012)

Subarashii said:


> Uninterested in sex *with live people* *for reproductive purposes*
> 
> I think that last part must have been implied.



for further accuracy detail.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm surprised this topic has gone on this long. Its not even  that big of a catastrophe. If I was Japanese I wouldn't be complaining just more space for me.


----------



## butcher50 (Feb 9, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> They have the concept of work till you drop dead.
> 
> Peer pressure's a friend over there.



if that's true and it's the deciding factor in their decreasing reproductive drives then they have only themselves for the blame.


----------



## Aijin (Feb 9, 2012)

I have to admit, I think it's pretty great that Japanese youth don't let themselves get distracted.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Feb 9, 2012)

Some people are saying it's a self consciousness issue.  That may well be true, but reading the interview in the article kind of gives me a different impression.

From what I'm getting, Japanese chicks aren't worth it anymore.  The men have other stuff to do and think their own women aren't competitive.

Also while the Japanese work ethic is, strange, it isn't always overburdening.  Their 12 hour days often include odd-assed brakes and some of their business customs allow for time spent on other matters.  The rampant i*c*st is likely not helping though.
The problem is purely their culture.  They've created a culture of sexual deficiency.

When you train women that the ideal is to lay their like a dead fish and take it, obviously there are going to be things that are more fun for men to do.  Until sex and gender roles shift there's going to be trouble.

The Chinese are also on the verge of a population collapse, but at least they've got the good excuse of having slaughtered their female population in cold blood; what's Japan's excuse?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 10, 2012)

IDGabrielHM said:


> what's Japan's excuse?



Nuclear radiation,earthquakes,tsunamis,godzilla


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Feb 10, 2012)

Bishop said:


> You can have
> 
> Skyrim and hentai girls and boys with big titties and huge dicks with high quality masturbation tools
> 
> ...



I'll choose the latter. Not that into games these days anyway.


----------



## butcher50 (Feb 10, 2012)

IDGabrielHM said:


> what's Japan's excuse?



if our knowledgeable posters to be believed ? absurd living cost standards.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Feb 10, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Nuclear radiation,earthquakes,tsunamis,godzilla


Yeah the first three are nothing compared to the last though


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 11, 2012)

I think the same thing might happen there in Japan as here in my country.

The very gorgeous girls think they are the last coca cola in the dessert, this pedant attitude is extremelly tiring becuase to get a really good looking girl you have to play hard to get for a fuckton long time and this is if she even gives you the chance and doesnt brush you off as "not worthy as I have 10 guys after me", a great bunch of them will only give you the chance if you are mr handsome or mr rich, and even after passing those "preliminaries" some of then play the hard to get, which honestly even after passing those preliminaries if they play that is fucking annoying.

So either you go and play the tiring hard to get or you choose an ugly or average girl otherwise GTFO 

Maybe this is what happens in Japan just my guess, because I became so tired with that attitude that my last 2 girlfriends have from other continent. And it has been fucking worth it bypassing the hard to get attitude as well as being way less demanding.

Fuck if you have money there is nothing wrong with giving treats, but when money is the deciding factor if a woman will even give you the chance or not, even if you have it, its fucking annoying.


----------



## Muah (Feb 11, 2012)

How is it possible for this discussion to reach 14 pgs?
.......
*Looks at godzilla and small penises jokes*
...

Oh


----------



## GrimaH (Feb 11, 2012)

With the conservative attitude towards sex that is still prevalent, plus the hassle, time and money required to raise a kid, it's pretty much a given that this would result.

I see it as population control. First world citizens have a disproportionately big impact on resource use in the world as it is; it's stupid to want more.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Feb 11, 2012)

> "Building a relationship seems like too much effort. To get her to like me and for me to like her... I'd have to give up everything I do at the weekend for her. I don't want to do that."



I know if finding a girlfriend  and building a relationship seems like too much work, why doesn't japan revive the tradition of arranged marriages.

it might be the only way to save the japanese!!!!


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 11, 2012)

Bishop said:


> Sex with a real Japanese citizen​



Better.:ho


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 11, 2012)

GrimaH said:


> With the conservative attitude towards sex that is still prevalent, plus the hassle, time and money required to raise a kid, it's pretty much a given that this would result.
> 
> I see it as population control. First world citizens have a disproportionately big impact on resource use in the world as it is; it's stupid to want more.



They're losing interest in sex in general, other first-world countries are having less children that is true. The thing is though, these countries' citizens are having more sex than ever.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Feb 11, 2012)

probably because they are more interesting in game.


----------



## GrimaH (Feb 11, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> They're losing interest in sex in general, other first-world countries are having less children that is true. The thing is though, these countries' citizens are having more sex than ever.



They really aren't.


----------



## T4R0K (Feb 11, 2012)

I thought it was because otakus were so shy, they prefered the security of a childhoodlike way of life with games and anime 2-D girls, but I read this :


> "Building a relationship seems like too much effort. To get her to like me and for me to like her... I'd have to give up everything I do at the weekend for her. I don't want to do that."



That's what a lazy, self-centered idiot says. Look, I could be considered an otaku or a geek by many aspects, but I still managed to get involved with girls, and I still haven't changed my habits ! I still watch animes, I read manga, some sundays I go to airsoft in the forest (wait, doesn't having physical and out-of-the-house activities nullify being an otaku ?), and additionnaly, I have sex without paying for it (no, restaurants and dates don't count. Plus, we share the costs)

Or maybe, she's just letting me some space as I'm letting her some (she like K-pop. I don't get it)

Idiot, get that bubble bursting and go do some chicks. You don't need to change too much, just be less about YOUR hobbies and go out to meet people !


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Feb 11, 2012)

they need big american men, but they no gonna get anything because they are ugly.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm pretty sure they get that 18-21 years itch.

Actually I think it's the fact that their media shows guys as more feminine than masculine therefore you'll see men dress and act feminine, 
that doesn't make a girl want to marry you

that's my theory.


----------



## Raikage (Feb 11, 2012)

Muah said:


> How is it possible for this discussion to reach 14 pgs?
> .......
> *Looks at godzilla and small penises jokes*
> ...
> ...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 11, 2012)

GrimaH said:


> They really aren't.



They really are.


----------



## Goblin (Feb 12, 2012)

So Japan is the very opposite of the United States now. 

I should go there then, there are woman who need tending to!


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## ajinko (Feb 14, 2012)

premature ejaculation. dissapointment everywhere.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 14, 2012)

Damn Tokyo governor.


----------



## lacey (Feb 14, 2012)

Why am I not surprised by this at all?


----------



## Whirlpool (Feb 14, 2012)

Isn't this good news? With all the kids out there having sex? Back when i was 15, everyone was engaging in oral and normal sex, including myself :ho

Back when i was fifteen  i few years ago :rofl

Nah but seriously, isn't it good news?


----------



## Mongolia (Feb 14, 2012)

I dont know what to say but that its both a good and bad thing.
I hope someone understands what I mean by this.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 14, 2012)

Whirlpool said:


> Isn't this good news? With all the kids out there having sex? Back when i was 15, everyone was engaging in oral and normal sex, including myself :ho
> 
> Back when i was fifteen  i few years ago :rofl
> 
> Nah but seriously, isn't it good news?



The one with a half-naked Temari for a signature says disinterest in sex is good...


----------



## Whirlpool (Feb 14, 2012)

mr_shadow said:


> The one with a half-naked Temari for a signature says disinterest in sex is good...



Shut up 

But seriously, we dont want kids having kids, we just want teenagers to fap till their adults, _then_ be blessed with an unwanted child


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 14, 2012)

Whirlpool said:


> Isn't this good news? With all the kids out there having sex? Back when i was 15, everyone was engaging in oral and normal sex, including myself :ho
> 
> Back when i was fifteen  i few years ago :rofl
> 
> Nah but seriously, isn't it good news?



The Japanese population is dwindling due to this problem though, so it's not really that good.


----------

